# I don't have the money right now for this one, so I'll post it up for you guys!



## Crazy8 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice 1895 Columbia Safety Bike on Craigslist in my area.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4153957537.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't have the stand over clearance for that one.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a beaut!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 31, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Nice 1895 Columbia Safety Bike on Craigslist in my area.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4153957537.html
> 
> View attachment 120529




And your area would be? Oh....sorry, Philly.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 31, 2013)

squeedals said:


> And your area would be? Oh....sorry, Philly.





Yes, I'm just above Philly, but I think the bike is actually in Delaware.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 31, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Yes, I'm just above Philly, but I think the bike is actually in Delaware.




What does he want for it?


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 31, 2013)

squeedals said:


> What does he want for it?





Have no clue.  Probably taking offers, and I don't even have money to make one.


I did a search with his phone number, and he has several nice items for sale:
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=484+482+3186&zoomToPosting=&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## jkent (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you see the Columbia Firebolt for $100 OBO. That's sweet! Man I would jump on it. I have wanted one of those tanks with the lights like that.
Jkent


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 31, 2013)

The seat alone is worth $750.00.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 31, 2013)

jkent said:


> Did you see the Columbia Firebolt for $100 OBO. That's sweet! Man I would jump on it. I have wanted one of those tanks with the lights like that.
> Jkent




Where.....where????


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 31, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Where.....where????




http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4073018575.html


----------



## squeedals (Oct 31, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4073018575.html




Oh........OK........thanks!


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 31, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't have the stand over clearance for that one.




And they try to tell us that Americans have gotten taller over the last 100 years.... Hah!!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 31, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> And they try to tell us that Americans have gotten taller over the last 100 years.... Hah!!




I agree.......the woman's 1890's Royal I'm restoring is a tall drink of water. You need a ladder to stand over the seat! And it's all the way down!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2013)

This seller called me a few weeks ago about the Firebolt, which is a frankenbike firearrow. The Firebolt has the frame incorporated welded-on rear rack. His bike is missing everything but the tank, frame and front fork. 
The chainguard, seat, hbars, grips, pedals and fenders are wrong. I offered to buy the tank off him. No go at this point.

He also has a 20" Elgin ($90) and this TOC bike that he is fishing for values and hopes to hit a homerun with. I've been trying to work out a deal but, he's hard to get a hold of. He has mentioned that he is willing to trade...but, I doubt the TOC is included in that offering.

Young kid from what I gather.
He told me he was in South Jersey

I wouldn't mind having the TOC though.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds complicated and I try to avoid complications. I like simple........."I'm asking $$$"


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2013)

He wants "best offer over $1,000". I think he's actually in Delaware (going from what he told me before)


----------



## wspeid (Nov 1, 2013)

Yup, he told me best offer over $1,000 or a trade.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm thinking while kool, the saddle or the seat post aren't OG. I don't believe that style post went with those seats....? Usually they were looped solid rods.


----------

